# mySQL 5.4 server & Post installation SNAFUs



## jaymax (Jan 9, 2010)

Installed mysql-server54 from the ports


```
7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: O/S running Apache/2.2.11 (FreeBSD)
```
installed PHP 5.2.12

configure options used ==>

```
make pager=more prompt=mysql54 socket=/usr/tmp/mysql.sock localstatedir=/disk02/db/mysql/DATA with_linuxthreads=yes with_ssl=yes install clean &
```

Final output ==> { ..?[n] ; problems, questions and answers sought }

```
ax# /usr/local/bin/mysql_install_db
Installing MySQL system tables...
091230 13:35:02 [ERROR] The update log is no longer supported by MySQL in version 5.0 and above. It is replaced by the binary log.
091230 13:35:02 [Note] Falcon: unable to open system data files.
091230 13:35:02 [Note] Falcon: creating new system data files.
091230 13:35:03 [Warning] Forcing shutdown of 2 plugins
OK
Filling help tables...
091230 13:35:04 [ERROR] The update log is no longer supported by MySQL in version 5.0 and above. It is replaced by the binary log.
091230 13:35:05 [Warning] Forcing shutdown of 2 plugins
OK

To start mysqld at boot time you have to copy
support-files/mysql.server to the right place for your system  ...?[i]

PLEASE REMEMBER TO SET A PASSWORD FOR THE MySQL root USER !
To do so, start the server, then issue the following commands:

/usr/local/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'
/usr/local/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h ax.lall.com password 'new-password'

Alternatively you can run:
/usr/local/bin/mysql_secure_installation    ...?[ii]

which will also give you the option of removing the test
databases and anonymous user created by default.  This is
strongly recommended for production servers.

See the manual for more instructions.

You can start the MySQL daemon with:
cd /usr/local ; /usr/local/bin/mysqld_safe &  ...?[iii]

You can test the MySQL daemon with mysql-test-run.pl
cd /usr/local/mysql-test ; perl mysql-test-run.pl

Please report any problems with the /usr/local/bin/mysqlbug script!

The latest information about MySQL is available at http://www.mysql.com/
Support MySQL by buying support/licenses from http://shop.mysql.com/
```
_______________________________

Post installation SNAFUS
========================
_ support-files/mysql.server are apparently in "/usr/local/share/mysql" am I correct, all of them?

[ii] mysql_secure_installation is not found in this installation, it is in v. 5.5 however.
[iii] Start restricted to /usr/local/bin/mysqld_safe & apparently since mysql_secure_installation is not available

[iv] 
	
	




		Code:
	

/usr/local/bin/mysqladmin -u root password ==> 
ax# /usr/local/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'xxxxxxxx'
/usr/local/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
ax# /usr/local/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h ax.lall.com password xxxxxxxx
/usr/local/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'ax.lall.com' failed
error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'ax.lall.com' (using password: NO)'

HOW can I setup root password ?_


----------

